# Cat! I didn't want you!



## Equi (29 November 2016)

So sunday past dad informed me there was a cat sitting right behind the fence in the yard - dog had gone full psycho at it and it just sat there. So i went around to see a big fat cat that i thought had maybe just farted out a few kittens and was not for moving, but as soon as i went up to it it head butted my hand and let me lift it away and was very much not on kittens. Get it to the shed to see if its injured or anything to explain why it would not move and it seems totally fine apart from a lot of snot, very dirty ears, possibly deaf and a very bloated abdomen. 

So rather than let it sit out all night, cause it was not for moving away from the shed (or me), i put it in with some food and a blanket and it snuggled in and went to sleep. Didn't move all day Monday. 

Took it to the vet today and its not chipped, as i suspected (entire male) but it is very odd. It will not let you leave its sight, and if you do it walks in a circle crying until it can see you again. Its got zero fear of the dogs or cats, which is not a good combo in my yard as my dogs quite cat aggressive but my two know to run for the hills if they see it and are very aware of it. This one walked up to the dog pen and was rubbing on it. It walks a bit funny, but i think that might be from the dirty ears possibly an ear infection?

I'm not one to keep a cat locked in, mine get neutered and stay at the yard but come and go (more coming less going) but this one doesn't seem able to jump nor does it seem to want to cause i think its too afraid to leave any area without a chaperone. Honestly i think its been thrown over the hedge and stayed in the same spot until its been rescued by me. Have put it on FB and all the usual outlets and asked all close houses/shops if anyones missing it. 

Not sure what to do about it. 

1) leave it be, if it came it will go and find its own owner. (is currently in my stable, fully able to get out but doesn't seem able to jump the door or doesn't want to) 
2) Take it to a shelter, where it may get pts cause its older, unneutered and possibly sick
3) Take on another cat that i do not want, can not afford, and know will possibly cause issues with the dog and get mauled to death anyway or hit by a digger cause it cant hear to move (this is NOT really an option..)
4) let someone who wants him have him.


Such a sweet loving thing, i imagine with a little old lady he would be in his element. Ideally he would go home, but i would definitely worry about him getting there! I would love his owner to come forward but so far no leads.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (29 November 2016)

I have a perfect old lady living down the road from me! Well done for taking care of him so far.  Let's hope someone claims him soon or I would be tempted to hand him into cpl for rehoming.


----------



## Equi (29 November 2016)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			I have a perfect old lady living down the road from me! Well done for taking care of him so far.  Let's hope someone claims him soon or I would be tempted to hand him into cpl for rehoming.
		
Click to expand...

Haved tried calling them a few times just rings off and says noone available. Will probably try again in the next few days if he doesn't "go home"


----------



## npage123 (29 November 2016)

Can't really tell you what to do with the poor kitty, but just wanted to say that's such a kind thing that you've done, looking after it and even going to the expense of having a vet check him out.  I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for possibly the best outcome - that he is reunited with his (previous) owners.  Such a shame that he isn't microchipped!


----------



## Red-1 (29 November 2016)

Sniggering a bit, as this is how we acquired our little dog, Hector. He cost over £350 in vets bills even before we decided to keep him. 

He did not really fit in to our plans, but he moved in, and our plans had to change. 

I hope you find the cat a perfect home, but won't be surprised if a year later you still have her!


----------



## Equi (29 November 2016)

Red-1 said:



			Sniggering a bit, as this is how we acquired our little dog, Hector. He cost over £350 in vets bills even before we decided to keep him. 

He did not really fit in to our plans, but he moved in, and our plans had to change. 

I hope you find the cat a perfect home, but won't be surprised if a year later you still have her!
		
Click to expand...

Honestly it would not survive a year here! Im worried about it getting killed now! My dog (staffy) is really not a good ambassador for the breed where cats and chickens are concerned. The only grace is that shes old as the hills, half deaf herself and basically all gums lol


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 December 2016)

Wondering what happened to this kitty? Hopefully he didn't become a snack for you staffy!


----------



## Equi (11 March 2019)

Faracat said:



			Wondering what happened to this kitty? Hopefully he didn't become a snack for you staffy! 

Click to expand...

Sorry bit of a very very very long overdue reply, but the cat went away. He got wormed, ears cleaned, fed up and loved (he actually became my fave cat) then one day he was not in the stable so he clearly jumped out and found his way to the next person lol i often think about him cause he was just so sweet but thats toms for you !


----------

